# Kayak fishing sponsorship



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all

I received this e-mail from Berkley, which I thought I would reproduce here in full.

Hi Simon; 
Good question and I am not sure that I can answer it for you. What you are involved in is very specialized and does not interest the broad band of anglers. They may be interested in reading about the exploits but will they take it up???????????? I think it falls into the extreme area of sports open to all people but requires fitness and good health as apposed to the normal fishing styles. I feel you need publicity this may help but as for gaining sponsorship this is a grey area because of what we get out of your sport.

Regards, 
Phillip.

-----Original Message----- 
From: Lundquist, Nissa 
Sent: Thursday, January 11, 2007 8:06 AM 
To: Coles, Phillip; Emal Ehsan 
Subject: FW: Berkley Fishing Contact Form - Kayak sponsorship

-----Original Message----- 
From: mailto:[email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, January 08, 2007 2:26 PM 
To: mailto:[email protected] 
Subject: Berkley Fishing Contact Form - Kayak sponsorship

NAME: Simon De Marchi

COMMENTS: 
With the increasing numbers of kayak fishermen here in Australia, how would we go about getting some form of sponsorship or visibility.

Any comments would be appreciated. 
Kind regards

Simon De Marchi 
Australian Kayak Fishing


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Good onya Simon for making the enquiry. Some advice/suggestions/comments if I may?

I guess that an approach for 'sponsorship' from any company needs to be set out quite definitely in regards to what you're expecting, and what you can offer in return. Your original email to Berkley mentioned the words 'sponsorship and visibility', but didn't elaborate on what exactly you were after.

Their response was fairly to the point and as kayak fishing is not currently on their radar, perhaps they are unaware that forums such as ours exist, and the volume of yak fishos now in Australia (and worldwide). Their focus is on mass market exposure, Bream tournaments, televised events etc, and as such us humble little plastic paddlers get unnoticed 

As a comparison I'm in a similar position where our company gets approached from various people/clubs etc seeking sponsorship/coverage/handouts, and unfortunately unless the original request provides a definite overview of exactly who they are, what they are seeking and what (if anything) I can expect in return, the answer is usually a polite but firm "thanks but no thanks"

I guess what I'm trying to say is that if you are seeking some sponsorship (product etc) on behalf of the forum or yourself then you need to outline exactly what you're after and what you can offer them in return.

eg. A typical sponsorship request would be along the lines of "Hi, I'm such and such representing XXX and we run a monthly 'spot the fish' competition. As part of that we're looking for some prizes to offer our winners. I was hoping that we could get 20 of your swizzlebacks or scuttlebuffs each month to give away to our winners. Alternatively a $100 voucher to be spent at one of your retailers would also be great. In return, your company would receive great exposure to our 9 million members on our website and also via word of mouth" blah blah blah..

This then gives the company an EXACT idea of what they are up for, and if they can justify that against the exposure, then they will most likely go ahead and do it.

If its 'visibility/awareness you are after then its probably best to start with the fishing media (some of these guys are already onto it as FishBrain has already mentioned). Apart from that, other sports magazines that cater for the mainstream sports nut are another idea. (I'm already onto this)

I guess Berkleys response was based on not knowing exactly what you were after and also not knowing much about the sport.. Perhaps advising them about the forum may be a good start and outlining exactly what it is that you're seeking? I guess the next/first step is to also check with Scott (Admin) about what he'd like to see in relation to the commercial side of things (which has been debated in the past) as we need to tread a fine line with how the forum operates.

Anyway, thats just my 10 cents.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback, Dave. Great points. I guess I took the approach of "toss in a livie and whatever bites, that's great". I have no idea of how all this works, but I guess that unless these people/companies know we exist and what we do, then we will always be a minority.
I guess I get frustrated by how the "stinkboats" get all the limelight, while a sport like kayak fishing which I consider to be more challenging and at times more exciting, is still a fringe sport. It would just be nice if as a collective we would be more visible in our sport.
I am probably going about it the wrong way, but hey...it's a start.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Start drafting a proposal that is 3 - 5 pages long with a cover note, glad to help edit it and see what can be done, this has to be as uniform as possible and include due diligence so it can be reproduced and forwarded to the greater fishing community via all means necessary... When I mentioned 2 - 3 years time in the other thread it was a guesstimated time frame for setting the steps in concrete with footings to boot.

Will take a long time but if you or anyone else puts in the hard yards for a good 6 months preparing data both actual and factual before contacting potential sponsors, the chances of sponsorship and kayak fishing awareness will gradually improve towards your goal.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

paffoh said:


> Start drafting a proposal that is 3 - 5 pages long with a cover note, glad to help edit it and see what can be done, this has to be as uniform as possible and include due diligence so it can be reproduced and forwarded to the greater fishing community via all means necessary... When I mentioned 2 - 3 years time in the other thread it was a guesstimated time frame for setting the steps in concrete with footings to boot.
> 
> Will take a long time but if you or anyone else puts in the hard yards for a good 6 months preparing data both actual and factual before contacting potential sponsors, the chances of sponsorship and kayak fishing awareness will gradually improve towards your goal.


agree with Paffoh that it would be great to get some actual 'hard data' on the number of kayak fishos in Australia and their combined TOTAL spend over an average 12 month period (on yaks, fishing related accessories, etc) to give the companies some hard facts. i'm pretty sure that there would be a good number of yak fishos in Oz (i reckon that at best AKFF probably only represents 10% of the total number of austraian yak fishos - but growing!)

However I have to disagree with the 3 to 5 page proposal. All a proposal is going to do is get your foot in the door and 'spark some interest' from the person that you are approaching. A brief (one page) overview with a couple of pics of guys catching impressive fish from the yak (BillyBob style) will make a company executive or editor sit up and take notice quickly. Once you've sparked their interest "whoah, I didn't know you could catch that...from a kayak!!" they'll be interested in hearing more, and will be more inclined to give you some of their time to discuss further.

But again, if approaching any companies for their support, then you need to have an idea exactly what it is that you're after. As a business or individual who is seeking sponsorship $$ or product from a company it's easy to identify what you're after and make a proposal that sparks the companies attention and allows them to make a decision. But, as a kayak fishing community I'm not actually sure what we'd be asking for even if we did get these companies attention??

Simon, perhaps you could clarify exactly what you were hoping for from Berkley (and I'm assuming you may have approached others??)

Happy to assist where possible!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Davey G said:


> However I have to disagree with the 3 to 5 page proposal. All a proposal is going to do is get your foot in the door and 'spark some interest' from the person that you are approaching.


From my experience as a company director cover sheets outlining exactly what you mentioned is required along with some serious hard data, over a period of 2 years research some additional pages with relevant information showing due diligence is always a bonus when gathered in an informal way but perhaps is not the best way to get your foot in the door per say and may confuse or dilute directors interest ( But this is what may snag you a deal ).

This could always be excluded to be continued in the way of verbal communication if time and dedication permits, I often get people off the street trying to sell me there products and services over one or two conversations and to be honest if its a good thing it speaks for itself, some things however don't get a second look unless raw data is produced.

We all have different opinions but one common factor is research...

I was speaking to a well known fishing identity / guide down at Merimubula and mentioned a similar thing, the response I got was 'People fish from those things?' showing not everyone is well educated enough ( No matter how involved in fishing ) to make spur of the moment decisions, what about approaching the kayak companies themselves instead of the fishing companies?

PS - My position as a director is in no way associated with anything I am talking about lol


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for your comments.
I have decided to get in contact with a number of the main kayak suppliers in Australia, and start getting some data on sales of fishing kayaks. That will give me a good starting point as to how many kayaks are sold for fishing. I would probably guess that very few kayak distributors know how many of their craft are sold as fishing vessels.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

G'day everyone,
As far as getting sponsorship, I look at it this way. It's a numbers game, potential sponsors want to know whats in it for them. Sales Sales Sales. Therefore exposure of the the sport is required. Maybe, editorials with local rags. Community broadcasting stations, Radio, TV ie C31 etc etc.
Many local rags will do editorials for local people if presented well, for no cost. There are a number of fishing shows like 'River to Reef' that may be interested. Get the numbers and their pockets will follow. I've managed to get sponsorship for a band in the form of drink promotions. Distributers pay attention only when they know a ready made audiance is there. It has to be a win win situation. A big question that should be asked of potential sponsers, What do we have to do to get sponsorship???You can lead a horse to water but can't make it drink. So you must make it thirsty.
Cheers.
Gaz.


----------



## Mr Angazi (Mar 24, 2006)

In South Africa kayak ishing is a huge sport and is growing daily.
We have received a large number of sponsoships from leading fishing retailers and products.
In return two main events on our calender has been televised and the sponsors have received the visibility which they have sponsored for.
There are a few DVD's floating around between some AKFF members regarding the Paindane Stealth Competition, and I'm sure if you watch that, you'll get a good idea what the other members are trying to tell you.
Good luck


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Good on ya Simon for having a go.

I remember in my early days on this forum I approached my company for some possible sponsorship to purchase a Yak. I had at one stage $1200.00 offered only to have it taken away by our GM. When I asked why he felt the need to take the offer away from me he said that if he gave me sponsorship then everybody would expect it, :? glad Holden or Ford dont think like that otherwise V8 Supercars would be, god knows what. Now I dont pretend that Yaks and super cars are in the same league but, I sold my idea on the Health and Environmental aspect of Yakking. A way for my company to put it's best foot forward. The outdoor recreational and family orientated mentality that is encouraged within my work place fell flat on it's face that day. I suggested that exposure would be limited as our chosen sport was in it's infancy in this country but rather Iwas offering them the opportunity at a minimal cost to get in early. I would get company name and logo placed onto Yak and also clothing to encourage interest.

I missed a great opportunity, but ya know what :twisted: my Transport manager {BOSS} retires in July and the job will be advertised in 2 weeks :roll: the new transport manager may just be a kayak fisherman with a soft spot 8) surely I :shock: I mean he, could hide the cost of a new Hobie or Tarpon 140 while purchasing a couple of new Mack trucks with dog trailers. Actually I plan to hit Mack trucks up for some sponsorship to, we spend over a million $$$$ a year on average so Ido have a little bargaining power there :wink:  sh*t I almost feel guilty 

Any way Simon good on ya for given it a bash and good luck with it. In ten years time these buggers will be wishin they had gotten in on the ground floor. Especially when were catchin 15kg Dollies 9.5 k's offshore 

 fishing Russ


----------

